# Post Infectious Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

im 23 female just been told after being in pain which has had me in hospital more than 5 times that i have Post Infectious Irritable Bowel Syndromeive been told to eat more fibre food drink more water and to walk at least 4 times a week and take my anti depression pills which are endep is anyone else on thesesi get bad panic attacksi can't go outnot having sexi lost my whole lifethe doc has also told me to not take anyhthing out of my diet and i read info saying people who have Post Infectious Irritable Bowel Syndrome can get over it 2 to 5 years anyone else have Post Infectious Irritable Bowel Syndromei have my ibs due to bad foodthanks


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

People i know that have developed IBS from food poisening have ended up having IBS forever, so im afriad i dont know all that much about Post Infectious IBS. Hopefully your doctor is right and it will go in 2-5 years, but it could be a long journey for you. I will dig up some information for you.Edited to add:Rev Gastroenterol Mex. 2003 Jan-Mar;68 1:55-61. Gomez-Escudero O, Schmulson-Wasserman MJ, Valdovinos-Diaz MA.Departamento de Gastroenterologia, Instituto Nacional de Ciencias Medicas y Nutricion Salvador Zubiran, Vasco de Quiroga 15, Tlalpan, C.P. 14000 Mexico, D.F.INTRODUCTION: Pathophysiology of irritable bowel syndrome IBS is multifactorial. Recent investigations have associated episodes of infectious gastroenteritis with development of IBS. This condition is named post-infectious IBS PI-IBS. The role of inflammation-infection in IBS pathogenesis is not well understood. AIM: To review published scientific evidence on PI-IBS regarding risk factors, causal agents, histopathological changes, and treatment. MATERIALS AND METHODS: An electronic search in MEDLINE and abstracts presented at national and international GI meetings was performed, looking for information published in the past 50 years including animal studies, cohort studies, case-control studies, and series of cases and case reports, using the key words post-infectious enteritis, post-dysenteric or post-infectious irritable bowel syndrome PI-IBS, and post-infectious colitis. RESULTS: Fifty one papers were included. These studies were classified according to pathophysiologic mechanisms, infectious agents involved, animal or human studies, and treatment. CONCLUSIONS: Current evidence shows a strong association between colonic infection and inflammation with development of IBS. Approximately 25% of patients with IBS have a history of infectious enteritis. Microbial agents related with PI-IBS include bacteria Campylobacter, Salmonella and parasites Trichinella spiralis. Increased number of enteroendocrine cells, CD3 lymphocytes and mast cells within the colonic muscle wall, release of pro-inflammatory substances, and increased number of inflammatory cells with intestinal nervous endings are the most common histopathologic findings. Patients developing PI-IBS have a higher frequency of psychological disorders and stressful events prior to the gastroenteritis episode. Therapeutic interventions with steroids, COX-2 inhibitors, antibiotics and probiotics require further investigation.PMID: 12940101 Aliment Pharmacol Ther. 2003 Jul 1;181:77-84. Related Articles, Links Randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial of prednisolone in post-infectious irritable bowel syndrome.Dunlop SP, Jenkins D, Neal KR, Naesdal J, Borgaonker M, Collins SM, Spiller RC.Division of Gastroenterology, University Hospital, Nottingham, UK.BACKGROUND: Post-infectious irritable bowel syndrome is associated with increased serotonin-containing enterochromaffin cells and lymphocytes in rectal biopsies. Animal studies have suggested that steroids reduce the lymphocyte response and suppress some of the post-infectious changes in neuromuscular function. AIM: To evaluate whether steroids reduce the number of enterochromaffin cells and improve the symptoms of post-infectious irritable bowel syndrome. METHODS: Twenty-nine patients with post-infectious irritable bowel syndrome underwent a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial of 3 weeks of oral prednisolone, 30 mg/day. Mucosal enterochromaffin cells, T lymphocytes and mast cells were assessed in rectal biopsies before and after treatment, and bowel symptoms were recorded in a daily diary. RESULTS: Initial enterochromaffin cell counts were increased and correlated with initial lamina propria T-lymphocyte counts r = 0.460, P = 0.014. Enterochromaffin cell counts did not change significantly after either prednisolone - 0.8% +/- 9.2% or placebo 7.9% +/- 7.9% P = 0.5. Although lamina propria T-lymphocyte counts decreased significantly after prednisolone 22.0% +/- 5.6%, P = 0.003, but not after placebo 11.5% +/- 8.6%, P = 0.1, this was not associated with any significant treatment-related improvement in abdominal pain, diarrhoea, frequency or urgency. CONCLUSIONS: Prednisolone does not appear to reduce the number of enterochromaffin cells or cause an improvement in symptoms in post-infectious irritable bowel syndrome. Other approaches to this persistent condition are indicated.PMID: 12848628 http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/post_infectious.htm http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...t=035250#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...t=036661#000002


----------



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks i read the frist link already just wanting to find others that have this kind of ibswanting to know if they were told to give up foodscause i was told not to give up anything


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It can't hurt if you want to try avoiding some food, try with the easy stuff first, like Milk and dairy, and see what happens.If you are interested, a great book and diet to follow is www.eatingforibs.comNikki


----------



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

my speicalist told me not to give up any foodstold me i get more probs if i do that


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im not sure i agree with that. If you have one food that you know makes you sick when you eat it then surely isn't it better if you avoid it? Like if i eat onions- it makes me ill- so i dont eat it, i dont get ill.But whatever your doctor says i suppose.


----------



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

i get pain all the time no matter what i eat its there and always therenothing really makes it go away or more pain anywaysonce i ate sausages and i ended up in bed due to painbut ive had eating sausages before that and no prob







i feel so alone


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Your doctor sounds terribly unhelpful- There is food you can eat that will cause you less pain than others, it is well worth grabbing a copy of "Eating for IBS" because it will help you. Its healthy for a start so will be much better for you. So when you do start to get better, you will be eating much more healthily.You've got nothing to lose. Maybe talk to your doctor if you are worried.Nikki


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

I do have to Agree with Nikki on this one. Eliminating foods is a good idea and most doctors do suggest this. The reason you might have pain every single day could be that one of your triggers is something like wheat or dairy ( things that is in your diet every single day ) I would get a second opinion if I were you.


----------



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

hiyaboth my speicalist and my doctor have said not to give up any foodsand a close mate of mine with ibs who is pretty ok now has said its a bad idea giving up food aswellgod knows what i should dogoing to my doc monday i will be asking about the food thing as it causing me stressthanks guys


----------



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey SpaceAngel,Although nobody has actually formally diagnosed me with 'post infection' IBS, I started to get symptoms after suffering acute appendicitis and peritonitis. Have your doctors said why infection has caused your IBS? My specialist seems to think that my appendicitis etc wouldn't have anything to do with the onset of IBS - though it seems very convenient that I'm sick now, after having healthy bowels all my life!Sorry to say that nothing has helped my IBS really. I I think that my bowels really just have a life of their own - sometimes they're fine, other times for no real reason, they act up. I'm trying to have HiBran Weetbix for brekky each morning now, and I'm feeling good. However I'm unsure whether this is because of the fibre, or my bowels are just being good!About the whole food eliminating thing: this has worked for some people, but not for others (like your friend). If all else fails, maybe it's something to consider? Even if just for a few weeks just to check if your IBS can be controlled by altering your diet. Just a thought







Have you had a colonscopy and gastroscopy to rule out other problems? If not, this may be something else to discuss with your doctors. Good luck, hope you find some way to get rid of your pain!!!Polly


----------



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

i got my ibs after having bad pizza one nitenever been the some sinceand yes ive had the cam in my tummy im all good thereim on acidmax to keep the acid at bayi had reflux for awhile after being giving 3 diffrent kinds of antiboyics to kill a bug in tummy that can come from houseflysnever been the same sincetori


----------

